# New free fantasy MMA game! $500 first prize!



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

MMAPlayground.com has officially launched their free Fantasy MMA game! If you are a fan of the UFC or PrideFC then you need to stop by to check it out. Registration is free, the game is easy to play, and we're giving $500 to the winner of our website's inaugural "fight season". You've got nothing to lose! Click here to sign up today!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome, I am creating a fight camp titled "MMA Forum" slogan"MMA Rules" if anyone wants to join.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Awesome, I am creating a fight camp titled "MMA Forum" slogan"MMA Rules" if anyone wants to join.


invite me. username = anton


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

anton said:


> invite me. username = anton


I invited you. It's a public league, so people can join without invitation I believe.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> I invited you. It's a public league, so people can join without invitation I believe.


really? i couldnt figure out how. maybe im just retarded. either way tho, people can just post their names here and they can easily be invited.

this is going to be fun :thumbsup:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

anton said:


> really? i couldnt figure out how. maybe im just retarded. either way tho, people can just post their names here and they can easily be invited.
> 
> this is going to be fun :thumbsup:


I agree. It might even be better then the fantasy leagues going on. Those are too slow.


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

Can i get an invite?? Woot woot, i dont know a whole lot aboot mma, but i might now enough to give me a lucky shot!!

 :laugh:


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

all you really need to do is pick winners. that's what makes this so simple and fun :thumbsup:

oh and, whats the username you used to sign up on the site so u can be invited.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I created an account but I cant get e-mail confirmation because somehow my e-mail got changed to japanese and I cant figure out how to change it back.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Brown sent you a message to let me in. :thumbsup: *


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Added you Kam. We got a pretty solid camp so far. If we get a few more people, I'll start some inner camp contests.


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

I"m signing up. Just going to use this nickname.


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

We should commuicate somewhere on this site about the figthts and stuff.


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Please invite me also btw.. This is going to be alot of fun.


----------



## northcoastmma (Dec 30, 2006)

i requested an invite to your fight camp if thats cool.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I have accepted all invites. Welcome!


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

there is a forum under My Fight Camps. We can comm. there as well


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Well I hope your all happy!! Asskickers email still doesnt work now hes left without a league. God I hate hotmail.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Shit man, check you junk mail or something.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

request to be added in thy camp!
*giggles* im so excited!


----------



## MAFFMMA (Sep 6, 2006)

send me a fight camp invite... my username is buff_udale


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for getting me added. Now lets kick some butt!!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Let's try and get some more people to join this. It is actually a really awesome game.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

sent request 

add me


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

New Events Have Been Added! Now You Can Make Picks For Ufc 67, 68 And Pride: The Second Coming! Join Now!


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

invite to the fight camp please, username acdc84


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

sounds lik fun


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Its going to alot of fun once we get a few events done.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Please more people join. We are currently in competition with MMAWeekly. People that have joined stay active..!


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

I just joined the fight camp!!! Thanks for accepting the request!!! My screen name is *emack *. This should be fun!!!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome, welcome to the camp.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Please invite 3dlee to join. Thanks.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

3DLee said:


> Please invite 3dlee to join. Thanks.


You can go to the fight camp and REQUEST to join.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Awesome, welcome to the camp.


Thanks!!! Anyways, how big do you want the camp to get? Most of the teams we were competing against have moved to Heavyweight.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am hoping for about 50 before UFC 68.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Just set up my account. Looks like a pretty good program, but clearly not everybody knows what they're doing. (I saw people betting on things that will never happen, but I guess we need those people to prey on)


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

^If you want to join our fight camp that we be sweet. It is called MMA Forum. Either post your UN here or request for an invitation.


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

I wonder how our Camp will do. It would be sweet to be the #1 Camp overthere..


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

well we are all 100% for cro cop and page which is good. 90, 10 on silva and lutter..

almost split down the middle on cote, smith and the rest are pretty close to 100%.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I as well requested, looks fun.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Sweet, we got some new blood. Keep the members coming guys.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Come on guys this is free. Join up and have some fun, we can't let Team MMAWeekly and Team Sherdog beat us.  *


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

^Seriously, we need to get into the heavyweight column.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

I went 7-2 and earned $104!!!!


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

with griffin and jorge losing, i didnt do so hot


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

We should have enough members to move up to HW. Come on people, join the team and help us defeat the other forums!!!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I did incredibly shitty, not to mention that Kam robbed of like half of my money....oh well.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Shiiiiit man i just found out about this now. Not a chance in hell i got in winning huh ?:thumbsdown:


----------



## nemsist221 (Feb 25, 2007)

sup guys im Nemsist221 on the fantasyMMA i requested to join!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Yo brownpimp just asked for an invite!


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

I've created a group of my own as well. It, of course, is the Fear_Wanderlei group.

Fear_Wanderlei
Bringing all Axe Murderer's into 1

I'd like to welcome you all whom have/will joined the group. You may or may not be a big Wanderlei Silva fan, but I expect the majority of us to atleast apprecaite him.

Lets strive to make this one of the best groups out there. Bet and pick wisely!!

Sincerely,
The Head Axe Murderer


----------



## hit2hurt (Apr 20, 2007)

*Sounds pretty cool!*

Sounds pretty cool! Sign me up!









Check out Hit2Hurt Sponsored Fighter Josh McDonald, he trains with Nick and Nate Diaz under Cesar Gracie. The up and comers need love too!

HIT2HURT Fight Wear, Fight Gear for Mixed Martial Arts


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

sent invite requst


----------

